
The FBI has collected 430,000 iris scans in a so-called 'pilot program' - denzil_correa
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/12/12148044/fbi-iris-pilot-program-ngi-biometric-database-aclu-privacy-act
======
dsfyu404ed
So how long before someone get's shot in the back because some bottom dollar
networked security camera feeding bottom dollar image processing software
flagged them as a false positive for an armed fugitive?

How long before you auto insurance company jacks up your rate because a
scanner at a toll both picked up your brother when you let him borrow your
car.

Who the heck is responsible for allowing this to happen with no apparent
oversight?

Does the scan still work after the suspect has been pepper sprayed and beaten
to a pulp?

